# Hit the Road



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found a foam, good for a road surface called Foam Zone . It was at AC Moore in the Halloween section since it is black. I know the hard core enthusiasts use roof tiles. Sorry Shay. I thought it was a good sustitute at < 50 cents a sheet ( 39 cents). I still have to figure out how I will use it.LOL


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Sorry Shay.












Looks cool, I'll hasta find me some...:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*I like....*

I like the yellow lambo.


----------

